
Big brands see potential in generative AI beyond deepfakes - birdinternet
https://www.adweek.com/digital/patent-filings-for-generative-ai-have-grown-500-this-year-as-brands-test-its-potential/
======
mileskennefick
Would be nice to see more detail on how these GAN applications work

